# Yerba Mate Chai



## JM (May 18, 2010)

Just had my first cup of mate chai style. Good stuff.

Any recipes for iced mate? 

Thank you.


----------



## Idelette (May 18, 2010)

JM said:


> Just had my first cup of mate chai style. Good stuff.
> 
> Any recipes for iced mate?
> 
> Thank you.


 

Does Yerba Mate taste anything like Oregon Chai?


----------



## JM (May 19, 2010)

Something like that...Oregon Chai uses black tea and not Yerba Mate.


----------

